

Microsoft 365, Your Sending The Wrong Message - vdomeier
http://communicatinglongform.com/post/68995419831/microsoft-365-your-sending-the-wrong-message

======
PaulHoule
It depends.

I work at home so I find that working out of the "office" helps clear my head.

I take a tablet to the gym so I can read O'Reilly books and technical
documentation while I work out. It gives me a chance to think reflectively
about what I do without spending more time in the chair.

